# Looking for subs in NWI



## noplower (Oct 17, 2007)

Large lots in Highland and Merrillville .


----------



## jim5x5 (Dec 9, 2007)

Depending on pay I would be available on the few times NW Indiana gets snow and Chicago doesn't. 
2013 F350 with a 8-6 western Vplow. Been plowing since 1995. Mostly commercial lots. If you give me your number I have a buddy that plows for a small co and is usually looking for more work and doesn't like making the drive to chicago. I'll pass it on to him. Were both in the area.


----------



## got-h2o (Sep 26, 2008)

Lil late to be looking for subs?


----------



## jim5x5 (Dec 9, 2007)

True, but I've been hearing of a lot of guys breaking down with the cold and other reasons. I have no problems trying to cash in on someone else's misfortune. I know I've been on the bad side of that a few times.


----------



## noplower (Oct 17, 2007)

jim5x5;1723203 said:


> True, but I've been hearing of a lot of guys breaking down with the cold and other reasons. I have no problems trying to cash in on someone else's misfortune. I know I've been on the bad side of that a few times.


right jim .there are plenty of reasons . why some guys feel the need to post when they aren't interested is beyond me.


----------



## got-h2o (Sep 26, 2008)

Who said I wasn't interested? It's on my turf afterall. I didn't realize I said anything offensive. There's obviously a reason for it. Sorry that you don't feel like disclosing the answer. 

I didn't want it to seem as if I were accusing.....b/c I'm not. One big reason I've ever seen anyone looking for subs mid season is b/c the contractor didn't pay the initial subs and the current subs stopped work. Infact, I've heard of a big company that thrives on this. Don't pay the little guy(s), clean up on their ignorance, then hire someone mid season to pick up the slack. 

Another reason I've seen as of recently was that a contractor took on much too large of a workload and once the sh!t hit the fan (our recent blizzard for example), realized they couldn't handle it. It opened my eyes with my current accounts, I can tell you that. I was recently approached to sub several accounts b/c they had no one to cover them yet.....one that I currently service several of but directly through the main hub. Their pricing was around half of what I KNOW they were priced for.

I'd say as potentially interested subs, we at least have the right to know why you would need someone halfway through the season, and maybe some better details on payment, precise locations, etc. As of now, I am a bit skeptical about passing along a lead that I know absolutely nothing about. 

Try getting stuck for 10's of thousands of dollars once, then maybe you'll understand the concern.


----------



## noplower (Oct 17, 2007)

got-h2o;1724138 said:


> Who said I wasn't interested? It's on my turf afterall. I didn't realize I said anything offensive. There's obviously a reason for it. Sorry that you don't feel like disclosing the answer.
> 
> I didn't want it to seem as if I were accusing.....b/c I'm not. One big reason I've ever seen anyone looking for subs mid season is b/c the contractor didn't pay the initial subs and the current subs stopped work. Infact, I've heard of a big company that thrives on this. Don't pay the little guy(s), clean up on their ignorance, then hire someone mid season to pick up the slack.
> 
> ...


Damn you got stuck for 10's of thousands ? that must really suck. actually I've only heard of one other guy that said he got burned like that and he said it happened twice but that guy is full of dung so nobody believes him. sorry to hear you took such a beating.


----------



## got-h2o (Sep 26, 2008)

Oh.........I won in the end. To a point at least. I know others that did not. 

Not the point though. Learning from experience was.


----------



## noplower (Oct 17, 2007)

got-h2o;1725126 said:


> Oh.........I won in the end. To a point at least. I know others that did not.
> 
> Not the point though. Learning from experience was.


I got a pm from a guy that said you did get burned pretty bad so I apologize for giving you a hard time, I don't like to kick a guy when he is down. the reason I needed subs are to make things easier, isn't that usually the reason ? I got 4 reliable subs off CL, i needed help and they needed work , pretty simple.


----------

